# Titan



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my Crowntail betta Titan=D R.I.P TITAN


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's so pretty! Love him!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Nice! I have a betta named Titan as well, this is him


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Stunning betta!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Nice! I have a betta named Titan as well, this is him
> View attachment 12462


wow hes beautiful i love his red colors..an the way his tail splits like that they are so pretty=D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

and thank you

"Jayy"


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

bettalover, thanks. He's a DR CT (double ray crowntail)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hhhhmmmm interesting i like it!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

He's so pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks


----------

